# DMX Pyro Controller



## mikewarner (Nov 10, 2013)

Now, I know what you're all thinking - "DMX should never be used to control pyro due to a lack of error checking, etc"

But, I think I may have a solution; It's something I've been programming recently.

Let's say that in a _basic_ DMX Pyro Controller, to fire a gerb, you send a value of 1 to channel _x.

**************************************************
BOOOOOM!!!

**************************************************
_
In a _safe _DMX Pyro Controller, to fire a gerb, 3 different, pre-determined values must be sent to the controller in 3 adjacent DMX frames (or in an extremely short period of time). Only once all the conditions are met, would the DMX Pyro Controller fire the gerb. 

For added safety, a remote control could be used in the wings to enable/arm the controller (allowing it to check the conditions) once the area is safe. 

Then:

**************************************************

_BOOOOOM!!!

**************************************************_

Effectively, you wouldn't be giving control to the lighting board. DMX would only be used for precision, and synchronisation between lights and pyro. 

Is what I've described something you would feel comfortable using?
Can anyone think of any reasons why this wouldn't be safe of feasible?

Mike


----------



## Footer (Nov 10, 2013)

There is still no reason to use DMX for this purpose. There are a lot more stable protocols out there to do this.


----------



## mikewarner (Nov 10, 2013)

Footer said:


> There is still no reason to use DMX for this purpose. There are a lot more stable protocols out there to do this.



What is the most common protocol used? MIDI?


----------



## Les (Nov 10, 2013)

Usually the timing is executed through SMPTE, but the actual protocol varies between different firing systems (proprietary). If you want to use DMX to control the timing aspect, that's fine, but understand that you will want to integrate a real firing system to handle the actual firing of the effects. This will of course include a firing panel/module with reliable and easy-to-operate arming/disarming capabilities using a keyed switch, and possibly even a deadman switch. You will need a pyrotechnic operator with not only a clear line of sight to the effects, but also a quick, unobstructed route to the effect(s). They will also have control of the deadman switch (final link). I highly advise supplying them with a water or Co2-based fire extinguisher as well. It's a good idea to place it between this person and the effect(s) so that they don't have to run a long distance with it but can grab it on the way in case of an emergency.

How are you supplying power to the e-matches? Realize that you do not send line voltage - an e-match pops with much less current than that. Too much can cause a catastrophic failure of the effect. In the end, do not build a firing system; but instead, find one that will interface to the lighting system the way you want it to.

I also hope that your gerbs don't go "boom" .


----------



## mikewarner (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi Les,

Thanks for your detailed reply!
Yes, I had read that SMPTE was used, although I was always under the impression that it was more common for firework displays, not individual cue-based setups. 
It's interesting that you say that many firing panels have DMX capabilities, because it doesn't seem to be something they advertise that much (maybe I'm just not looking hard enough).

How exactly would DMX communicate with the panel (is it similar to what I described)? Do you have any examples?

Can you recommend any panels with DMX capabilities?

Many Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Les (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't know of many that can listen to DMX cues, but I am aware of ways it can be done. Personally, we use [classified] any time we have a choreographed display.

SMPTE is used a lot on straight fireworks displays, but can also be used to fire cues within music, etc. [classified], for example, has accuracy of 1/100 of a second. Generally, we take a line out from the sound console and use a [classified] to interface the firing system (we do a lot of wireless displays). The firing system holds all the cues for the show in an internal script and essentially uses the cues sent to it as a guideline to keep it on track. 

Here's an example of a pep rally we did recently using a similar setup:



To echo what others have said, I would go with SMPTE. It is industry standard and very accurate.


----------



## porkchop (Nov 11, 2013)

The old Le Maitre Surefire consoles could do a time coded show with MIDI input. It's not an overly expensive firing system and you may get some support from Ultratec if you need it (no promises). It's not my favorite system, but I know of a few multi-million dollar entertainment companies that still use it. The manual (http://www.pyropak.com/docs/downloads/surefire-prologic-digital-controller_rev2010.pdf) has a lot of information on the nuts and bolts of how it all works.


----------

